# drywall sculpture



## bmitch




----------



## mudslingr

Fantastic mitch !


----------



## bmitch




----------



## gotmud

Super Mitch ! Do you use molds, or is that free hand work?


----------



## bmitch




----------



## moore

3 mini can lights ..Just to show off your work..Ya gotta love that Mitch!:yes:


----------



## bmitch

if you don't have the proper lighting you would't see the definition in the image.light is the key.


----------



## bmitch

gotmud said:


> Super Mitch ! Do you use molds, or is that free hand work?


 i projected the bird image,modeled the mud witha kitchen spoon,water mist.the scene's i do with a assortment of small knives


----------



## moore

b said:


> i projected the bird image,modeled the mud witha kitchen spoon,water mist.the scene's i do with a assortment of small knives


 :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> :notworthy::notworthy:


Agreed....now I want to go delete my "custom texture" photos! :laughing:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

You're the man Bernie! :thumbsup:
I still haven't worked out the nerve to give this a try yet...
Even after you coached me over the phone. lol


----------



## Kiwiman

Wow.....The only person I know that actually "wants" a strong glancing spotlight on their work, well done sir :notworthy:


----------



## bmitch

PrecisionTaping said:


> You're the man Bernie! :thumbsup:
> I still haven't worked out the nerve to give this a try yet...
> Even after you coached me over the phone. lol


 i'm pretty sure you'll get this figured out,i'd start with a 4" knife and try making some tree's,lay out some ground work under it and add some banks.cutting in rock work is alittle tougher .


----------



## bmitch

there's alot of talented finishers on this site.try doing the simpler things,trees,banks ,water ripples,i think you'll be encouraged by what see.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

You're probably right. I'd probably just have to jump both feet in.
Start with something simple.


----------



## bmitch

i,m going to feed this thread with pics new and old sculps,you'll notice the differences in the background figures,i hope it will help


----------



## bmitch




----------



## bmitch




----------



## bmitch




----------



## bmitch




----------



## moore

NO SHEEP?:blink:


----------



## drywall guy158

:thumbup: WOW !


----------



## bmitch

a couple of those i did 17 ,18yrs. ago .i,m hopefull some of you fellas can learn to do this,it'll help keep the wolves off the front step.


----------



## gotmud

Yup all I can say is WOW, that's awesome work and I can see how that would help keep the wolves away:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> NO SHEEP?:blink:


Maybe that's what I should try to do for my first one!! 
A sheep!!


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> Maybe that's what I should try to do for my first one!!
> A sheep!!


 After me.... Julie will be my model:whistling2:

:laughing:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> After me.... Julie will be my model:whistling2:
> 
> :laughing:


Hahaha! Are you gonna try too Moore?


----------



## SlimPickins

b said:


> a couple of those i did 17 ,18yrs. ago .i,m hopefull some of you fellas can learn to do this,it'll help keep the wolves off the front step.


I've been thinking of some stuff along the same lines, but a bit different. I hope it doesn't take until the fall to attempt it, but we've got a construction event here called "Spontaneous Construction" where I'm thinking of giving it a go.

You do some beautiful work, and I think I could pull something like this off.....maybe not quite so good though:no::thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282

Wow!! Wow!! Wow!! You are good!
There is a guy in my area that does this. Amazing!
He did a wall in a factory that builds heavy equipment of all the pieces they have ever made. It is something like sixty feet long. Very nice, but you are better!! I am partial to outdoor scenes. Man I wish I had a taste of your talent! You are goooodddd! Did I already say, WOW?! Very nice!


----------



## silverstilts

That is truly amazing, are clients calling steady, I am sure you could make just a living doing sculptures. Not to mention for sure leaving a personal and one of a kind touch on your work. Work like that you must have a very artistic talent, which goes far beyond what even the best finishers could ever possibly imagine doing. :thumbup:


----------



## bmitch

SlimPickins said:


> I've been thinking of some stuff along the same lines, but a bit different. I hope it doesn't take until the fall to attempt it, but we've got a construction event here called "Spontaneous Construction" where I'm thinking of giving it a go.
> 
> You do some beautiful work, and I think I could pull something like this off.....maybe not quite so good though:no::thumbsup:


 it's only drywall mud slim,if you don't like how it's coming together,wipe it off and start again,you can't go wrong with this product .


----------



## bmitch

silverstilts said:


> That is truly amazing, are clients calling steady, I am sure you could make just a living doing sculptures. Not to mention for sure leaving a personal and one of a kind touch on your work. Work like that you must have a very artistic talent, which goes far beyond what even the best finishers could ever possibly imagine doing. :thumbup:


 there's a good amount gratification from keeping the client involved with the sculpt. throughout the process it then really becomes their picture too.their's big payback in that accomplishment outside of dollars and cents.i have no doubt that there's people on dwt who have the potential to be doing this type of work.(sir mixalot )i've seen your work.i'm looking forward to seeing some of their work showing up here in the near future.


----------



## VANMAN

I said it before and i will say it again!
Ur an artist not a taper:thumbsup:
Man i wouldn't no where 2 start


----------



## bmitch

another old sculpture


----------



## betterdrywall

b said:


> there's alot of talented finishers on this site.try doing the simpler things,trees,banks ,water ripples,i think you'll be encouraged by what see.


 Very nice job. I was actually thinking about making up a tree bark texture. For all the Hunters out there.


----------



## A smooth finish

I Think you should do a time lap video of you doing one I would like to see the prosess.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

betterdrywall said:


> Very nice job. I was actually thinking about making up a tree bark texture. For all the Hunters out there.


I would go with a wooly texture,,,,,, for all the sheep lovers out there:yes::whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

A smooth finish said:


> I Think you should do a time lap video of you doing one I would like to see the prosess.


It's already in the works my friend! Me and B,Mitch spoke about it on the phone last week. We are still working out the details together; but we will be putting out a video for the drywall community to benefit and learn from Bernie's process. I'm sure myself or Bernie will keep you posted as the time gets closer and we begin working on the video and the unveiling of his next masterpiece. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

your the man


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Bazooka-Joe said:


> your the man


BMitch is the man! 
I'll just be happy to be there learning as all of you will when the video is complete.


----------



## bmitch

Tim0282 said:


> Wow!! Wow!! Wow!! You are good!
> There is a guy in my area that does this. Amazing!
> He did a wall in a factory that builds heavy equipment of all the pieces they have ever made. It is something like sixty feet long. Very nice, but you are better!! I am partial to outdoor scenes. Man I wish I had a taste of your talent! You are goooodddd! Did I already say, WOW?! Very nice!


 thanks for the comment tim,is there any possibility for some pics of his work.i've done some machinery,iron horse(oil pumpjack}57 chevy in a dealership,58 corvette convertable.i won't do that kind of work anymore but i'd like to see someone elses.


----------



## Tim0282

b said:


> thanks for the comment tim,is there any possibility for some pics of his work.i've done some machinery,iron horse(oil pumpjack}57 chevy in a dealership,58 corvette convertable.i won't do that kind of work anymore but i'd like to see someone elses.


I go to functions in the building every so often. I will make a point to take a camera. It is a wall 70 feet long. Amazing to see. No different than what you have made. The detail is shocking to me. You are good! Can't say that enough! :thumbsup:


----------



## bmitch

though i've not seen his work i can appreciate how difficult it would be to do objects with straight lines,circulars,very little room for error,if lines are off you're drawn to it immediately.


----------



## bmitch




----------



## bmitch




----------



## PrecisionTaping

I think that last picture is my favourite one of all BMitch!
I'm loving it! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> I think that last picture is my favourite one of all BMitch!
> I'm loving it! :thumbsup:


Holy, I half to agree:blink:

And I had to quote you Moore, Us Canucks, Ausseis, kiwi's and UK lads are rubbing off on you. You spelled Favourite/Favorite with a "U":thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Holy, I half to agree:blink:
> 
> And I had to quote you Moore, Us Canucks, Ausseis, kiwi's and UK lads are rubbing off on you. You spelled Favourite/Favorite with a "U":thumbsup:


It was the auto correct on the website. I spelt it without the U but then it had a squiggly red line under it....
and I don't like squiggly red lines. It makes my text look incomplete; because I know something's wrong. Even though in this case it really wasn't.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> It was the auto correct on the website. I spelt it without the U but then it had a squiggly red line under it....
> and I don't like squiggly red lines. It makes my text look incomplete; because I know something's wrong. Even though in this case it really wasn't.


Depends which search engine you use, if fire fox, go settings/content/language. Default is American, you can change to canuck, kiwi, etc:yes:

Internet explorer has no spell check, just ask the captain

That's why I use fire fox, Cappeen isa bedder speltter dan mee:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Depends which search engine you use, if fire fox, go settings/content/language. Default is American, you can change to canuck, kiwi, etc:yes:
> 
> Internet explorer has no spell check, just ask the captain
> 
> That's why I use fire fox, Cappeen isa bedder speltter dan mee:whistling2:


lol I use google chrome. I'm sure I could fiddle around with the settings but i'm pretty lazy.


----------



## mudslingr

Hey mitch ! Here's the hall at the Moose Lodge in my neighbourhood. I'm doing some work there and thought that maybe I could try and liven up that wall a little bit.

One of our senior members who is a great guy and asset to this organization has been with the Moose Lodge for 63 years and this September he will be Pilgrimized in this hall. A pretty big deal for him ! This means that there will be hundreds of high ranking members attending as well as the Grand Pooba who lives somewhere in the States. If I can make his day any better, I'm sure this will do it ! And I couldn't think of a better wall to show off on !

It would have, of course, a sculpted life size moose or maybe just a little smaller above the stage. I'm sure something would look good on either end as well. The wall is almost 100' long and 14-16' high. 

I'm really anxious to see you put a video together explaining your process. I hope you really do get around to making one ! I've shown your pics to many people and most of them start to drool. I'm pretty sure I could make a living just doing these.

I think your work is some of the coolest sh1t I've ever seen in the drywall world. Freaking awesome ! Yep !:yes:


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Very nice work Mitch! :clap:
Here's a sculpture/painting I did recently.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Here's another one.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Nice Paul! Ya I remember seeing that one before.
I think over on Contractor Talk.


----------



## bmitch

mudslingr said:


> Hey mitch ! Here's the hall at the Moose Lodge in my neighbourhood. I'm doing some work there and thought that maybe I could try and liven up that wall a little bit.
> 
> One of our senior members who is a great guy and asset to this organization has been with the Moose Lodge for 63 years and this September he will be Pilgrimized in this hall. A pretty big deal for him ! This means that there will be hundreds of high ranking members attending as well as the Grand Pooba who lives somewhere in the States. If I can make his day any better, I'm sure this will do it ! And I couldn't think of a better wall to show off on !
> 
> It would have, of course, a sculpted life size moose or maybe just a little smaller above the stage. I'm sure something would look good on either end as well. The wall is almost 100' long and 14-16' high.
> 
> I'm really anxious to see you put a video together explaining your process. I hope you really do get around to making one ! I've shown your pics to many people and most of them start to drool. I'm pretty sure I could make a living just doing these.
> 
> I think your work is some of the coolest sh1t I've ever seen in the drywall world. Freaking awesome ! Yep !:yes:


 thanks for comment mudslinger.yeah, the moose is a good subject for a picture,they have good musceled features that will really stand out.i don't have a pic , a moose head was one of the first that i did.the reference pic i used had his head slightly turned,inside cup of horn on one side, outside bow of horn on the other,it showed off real well.we'll have to hook up when i get up there sometime this month.


----------



## bmitch

that' cool paul,the shadow in the top of the surf really stands out.i've wondered how effective light shadow would be on pic full of colour.


----------



## bmitch

mudslinger,i was looking at moose lodge international site ,front page has good detailed features of the moose you're looking for.right paddle shows inside cup,left paddle shows outside of the cup,it'll help give it good perspective when you're only applying 3" of materialin heavier bulk areas.


----------



## mudslingr

Is this the page your referring to ? Very nice detail on this image. http://www.mooseintl.org/public/default.asp

Three inches ? Wow ! Kinda like sculpting mashed potatoes. Should be fun !

If you happen to make it up here before the end of next week(Fridayish) I'd be more than happy to meet with you. Buzz,ping,text or call me at 252-MUDD. I'm sure you know the area code. Heading out of town then for another camp job. I missed you last time you were here and I hope I don't lose another opportunity. Otherwise I'll have to book you a flight and room when you have a spare weekend.:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## bmitch

i might be able to help you get one started next week,the bronze in that picture shows the detail you'll want to see in your sculpture.i was on the moose lodge site looking for a copy of their crest .(i was just curious)


----------



## mudslingr

Is going over a painted surface ok ? Or would you scratch it up a bit ? Seems with all the weight of mud it might just slide down the wall when dry. :lol:


----------



## bmitch

there,s a trick to everything right.painted surface is fine.


----------



## bmitch




----------



## DLSdrywall

Mitch your in a different league altogether, your a artist hats off to you bro. Dont waste that talent drywall finishing. I only wish i had a 10th of talent that you do, you should be proud of yourself!


----------



## getplastered

Without a doubt this sh!t should be in the trim Tex drywall art catalogue...better yet, drywall artist of the year. That's some serious talent man!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

getplastered said:


> Without a doubt this sh!t should be in the trim Tex drywall art catalogue...better yet, drywall artist of the year. That's some serious talent man!


Unfortunately it's completely unrelated to Trim-Tex. lol
There are no Trim-Tex products or beads anywhere in there.
It's all just hand sculpted mud; which I agree, is absolutely friggen amazing! But I'm pretty sure you have to be using some of their products to enter into the competition.


----------



## getplastered

PrecisionTaping said:


> Unfortunately it's completely unrelated to Trim-Tex. lol
> There are no Trim-Tex products or beads anywhere in there.
> It's all just hand sculpted mud; which I agree, is absolutely friggen amazing! But I'm pretty sure you have to be using some of their products to enter into the competition.


Don't you have a video to edit or something...? Read between the lines PT...sorry I mentioned trim Tex! 

Let me re phrase; in all seriousness, that should be in a drywall art catalogue...better yet, drywall artist of the year. That's some serious talent man!

Lol


----------



## PrecisionTaping

getplastered said:


> Don't you have a video to edit or something...? Read between the lines PT...sorry I mentioned trim Tex!
> 
> Let me re phrase; in all seriousness, that should be in a drywall art catalogue...better yet, drywall artist of the year. That's some serious talent man!
> 
> Lol


Hahaha! As a matter of fact I do have video's to edit! lol.
And I agree with you 100% 
I think it should get more recognition as well.
That's why me and B,Mitch are in the talks of putting a video together.


----------



## bmitch

thanks fella's for the compliments.most of the work that i've posted has only been seen by the people passing through these homes ,so its been good for me to be shareing it with fellow drywallers.i'm looking forward to doing a short vid with p.t. that should give you a better idea on the how to.hopefully i can trust p.t. to edit the vid so i don't look to foolish.lol


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Hey b,mitch, I just did my first sculpture, you now have competition in Ontario. Your going to half to drop your prices faster than a Mexican now:thumbup:

I call it "Kiwi and sheep":whistling2:

I think I captured the moment of shock on the sheeps face, and the joy and excitement of kiwimans face...... I mean a kiwi's face

I shall be charging 2 bucks for anyone who is interested in my art work. Maybe Sir Muslingr may be interested in having this done in his "Moose Lodge wall"

j/k b,mitch


----------



## mudslingr

2buckcanuck said:


> Hey b,mitch, I just did my first sculpture, you now have competition in Ontario. Your going to half to drop your prices faster than a Mexican now:thumbup:
> 
> I call it "Kiwi and sheep":whistling2:
> 
> I think I captured the moment of shock on the sheeps face, and the joy and excitement of kiwimans face...... I mean a kiwi's face
> 
> I shall be charging 2 bucks for anyone who is interested in my art work. Maybe Sir Muslingr may be interested in having this done in his "Moose Lodge wall"
> 
> j/k b,mitch


Wow, you are talented 2buck ! But it kinda looks like the Tin Man boning a rhino with a broken tusk. :thumbup:

b,mitch doesn't look so good now,eh guys ! ? :lol:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

mudslingr said:


> it kinda looks like the Tin Man boning a rhino with a broken tusk. :thumbup:


odd, that's exactly what 2buckjr said


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Ya, forget B,Mitch!
I'll do a video with you 2buck! Show the pros how it's done :laughing:


----------



## JustMe

b said:


> thanks fella's for the compliments.most of the work that i've posted has only been seen by the people passing through these homes ,so its been good for me to be shareing it with fellow drywallers.i'm looking forward to doing a short vid with p.t. that should give you a better idea on the how to.hopefully i can trust p.t. to edit the vid so i don't look to foolish.lol


I keep looking at your work and each time it looks better as I see more and more the detail in it. Very very nice.

A thought: I wonder how/what you might be able to do with something like American Clay? Like doing a wall with AC and then some of your designs on the wall in AC as well? Slim has a thread on AC in the Texture section. American's website: http://flash.americanclay.com/


----------



## SlimPickins

JustMe said:


> I keep looking at your work and each time it looks better as I see more and more the detail in it. Very very nice.
> 
> A thought: I wonder how/what you might be able to do with something like American Clay? Like doing a wall with AC and then some of your designs on the wall in AC as well? Slim has a thread on AC in the Texture section. American's website: http://flash.americanclay.com/


I've seen some photos of a guy who puts quirky art pieces in his clay walls, and he uses multiple colors. Beautiful work.

There are other people using clay/straw (cob) mixtures to build homes, here's an amazing example...

http://naturalhomes.org/goatlings.htm


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> Hey b,mitch, I just did my first sculpture, you now have competition in Ontario. Your going to half to drop your prices faster than a Mexican now:thumbup:
> 
> I call it "Kiwi and sheep":whistling2:
> 
> I think I captured the moment of shock on the sheeps face, and the joy and excitement of kiwimans face...... I mean a kiwi's face
> 
> I shall be charging 2 bucks for anyone who is interested in my art work. Maybe Sir Muslingr may be interested in having this done in his "Moose Lodge wall"
> 
> j/k b,mitch










..................


----------



## bmitch

SlimPickins said:


> I've seen some photos of a guy who puts quirky art pieces in his clay walls, and he uses multiple colors. Beautiful work.
> 
> There are other people using clay/straw (cob) mixtures to build homes, here's an amazing example...
> 
> http://naturalhomes.org/goatlings.htm


 that is some really intresting work they're able to do with clay.wow.thanks for posting the site.i just checked out the american clay site ,it also has some great application ideas.:thumbup:


----------



## bmitch

2buckcanuck said:


> Hey b,mitch, I just did my first sculpture, you now have competition in Ontario. Your going to half to drop your prices faster than a Mexican now:thumbup:
> 
> I call it "Kiwi and sheep":whistling2:
> 
> I think I captured the moment of shock on the sheeps face, and the joy and excitement of kiwimans face...... I mean a kiwi's face
> 
> I shall be charging 2 bucks for anyone who is interested in my art work. Maybe Sir Muslingr may be interested in having this done in his "Moose Lodge wall"
> 
> j/k b,mitch


gr:yes:eat start.whats next? pt on a ladder with a bull moose.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

b said:


> gr:yes:eat start.whats next? pt on a ladder with a bull moose.


 Don't encourage him!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

2buckcanuck said:


> Hey b,mitch, I just did my first sculpture, you now have competition in Ontario. Your going to half to drop your prices faster than a Mexican now:thumbup:
> 
> I call it "Kiwi and sheep":whistling2:
> 
> I think I captured the moment of shock on the sheeps face, and the joy and excitement of kiwimans face...... I mean a kiwi's face
> 
> I shall be charging 2 bucks for anyone who is interested in my art work. Maybe Sir Muslingr may be interested in having this done in his "Moose Lodge wall"
> 
> j/k b,mitch


----------



## Kiwiman

I think I know where 2buck got his inspiration, the only thing missing is the fence :whistling2:........................


----------



## cazna

Baaaaahaahaahaa


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Now look what you started 2buck!!
Kiwiman had to get revenge and now he included me in his twisted plot to get back at you.
I'm always getting the short end of the stick...
Except in that picture it's literally :lol::laughing:


----------



## moore

That was good Kiwiman!!:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins

b said:


> that is some really intresting work they're able to do with clay.wow.thanks for posting the site.i just checked out the american clay site ,it also has some great application ideas.:thumbup:


The thing I'm most drawn to in the cob building method is the free-flowing form a home can take. When you build with cob, you can kiss square boxes good-bye and step into a realm where you're only limited by your imagination (well, that and _some _structural considerations). If I lived in a warmer climate I'd be building a cob house. 

b,mitch....you'd love working with American Clay. It's a whole new ball-game (a whole new old ball-game I should say......people have been using clay as a finishing medium since.............?)


----------



## Kiwiman

PrecisionTaping said:


> Now look what you started 2buck!!
> Kiwiman had to get revenge and now he included me in his twisted plot to get back at you.
> I'm always getting the short end of the stick...
> Except in that picture it's literally :lol::laughing:


Didn't your mother warn you....What goes on the net...stays on the net 

Short end of the stick :thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Kiwiman said:


> Short end of the stick :thumbup:


2Buck, in case you didn't catch that, that meant you. :lol:


----------



## bmitch

amazing work done on the cob home featured on that site.unlimited ,thats a really big option . thanks again for posting the site ,slim.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Good news everyone!
Me and B,Mitch met today for the first time. We got ourselves set up for tomorrow's first day of sculpting and filming.

Is there anything anyone would like to see in particular?
Or just the whole thing come together?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Good news everyone!
> Me and B,Mitch met today for the first time. We got ourselves set up for tomorrow's first day of sculpting and filming.
> 
> Is there anything anyone would like to see in particular?
> Or just the whole thing come together?


A sculpture of Julie our mascot


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Hahaha! We'll wait for you to do that one 2buck.
Your last sculpture was so nice I couldn't imagine anyone else doing Julie better...:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins

PrecisionTaping said:


> Good news everyone!
> Me and B,Mitch met today for the first time. We got ourselves set up for tomorrow's first day of sculpting and filming.
> 
> Is there anything anyone would like to see in particular?
> Or just the whole thing come together?


Let's start with something simple like the trees....everyone likes trees, except for the jerks who live in the city and prefer smog and traffic :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

SlimPickins said:


> Let's start with something simple like the trees....everyone likes trees, except for the jerks who live in the city and prefer smog and traffic :whistling2:


Well good news! There will be tree's Slim!
And oddly enough, B,Mitch did one quickly on the wall today just to show me and he pretty well had it done in under 30 seconds. Practice makes perfect I guess.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Well good news everyone!! Filming is complete!! Everything went really well and B,Mitch was a sport throughout everything despite being a little camera shy. The sculpture turned out beautiful as I knew it would!

Now because we had two camera's (just for video) running almost the whole time I have allot of footage to go through and allot of editing.
281 movie files to be exact. 60GB's!.....:blink:
And I don't even want to tell you how many photo's we took....
So needless to say, I'm going to be editing and sorting through video for a little while before I'm able to put a final product together.

But I don't want to keep everybody waiting in anticipation so I thought I'd show you guys what the final product looks like.
I don't even think B,Mitch has seen this picture yet because we took it on one of our camera's but it is beautiful!

Who wants to see B,Mitch's finished product before I edit and release the video?
Here it is guys!








I look forward to working on the video over the next few days and will keep you all apprised of my progress.
*Thanks again to B,Mitch for taking the time out of his busy schedule to come down and do this for all of us!*


----------



## VANMAN

PrecisionTaping said:


> Well good news everyone!! Filming is complete!! Everything went really well and B,Mitch was a sport throughout everything despite being a little camera shy. The sculpture turned out beautiful as I knew it would!
> 
> Now because we had two camera's (just for video) running almost the whole time I have allot of footage to go through and allot of editing.
> 281 movie files to be exact. 60GB's!.....:blink:
> And I don't even want to tell you how many photo's we took....
> So needless to say, I'm going to be editing and sorting through video for a little while before I'm able to put a final product together.
> 
> But I don't want to keep everybody waiting in anticipation so I thought I'd show you guys what the final product looks like.
> I don't even think B,Mitch has seen this picture yet because we took it on one of our camera's but it is beautiful!
> 
> Who wants to see B,Mitch's finished product before I edit and release the video?
> Here it is guys!
> View attachment 4470
> 
> 
> I look forward to working on the video over the next few days and will keep you all apprised of my progress.
> *Thanks again to B,Mitch for taking the time out of his busy schedule to come down and do this for all of us!*


Cant wait 2 c the vid and throw some mud on my house walls
Dont think the chick will b happy!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

VANMAN said:


> Cant wait 2 c the vid and throw some mud on my house walls
> Dont think the chick will b happy!!


Hahaha! Ya i'm excited to try it as well.
I'm already working on a design for my mom's kitchen.
As soon as I showed her B,Mitch's work she was like "omg! You have to do one for me! I have the perfect idea!" I was like "ah crap...here we go.."


----------



## bmitch

so what kind of design are you thinking for your mother,pt,just curious.


----------



## bmitch

by the way ,nice photo


----------



## PrecisionTaping

b said:


> so what kind of design are you thinking for your mother,pt,just curious.


She wants something above an archway in her kitchen.
Something along the lines of grape vines with a bottle and glass of wine, and then the grape vines would sort of come down the sides of the archway a bit.






























These are all kind of images I've been studying. Trying to wrap my mind around how I'm going to super impose this scenery together. 



b said:


> by the way ,nice photo


And ya! The photo's we took at the end with the LED lights turned out great! Lots of nice ones.


----------



## bmitch

you've found some good images to work with,the top pic with the vine looks to have alot of detail that you could use in a sculpture.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

b said:


> you've found some good images to work with,the top pic with the vine looks to have alot of detail that you could use in a sculpture.


Ya the top picture's my favourite. That's going to be one of the main vines I think. Should be interesting that's for sure.


----------



## bmitch

you could intensionally take the picture out of balance with vines ,it would be a eye catcher.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

b said:


> you could intensionally take the picture out of balance with vines ,it would be a eye catcher.


What do you mean out of balance?


----------



## Tim0282

Would you roll the grapes separately, then "stick" them on the vine?
If so, would you paint them individually before sticking them on? 
Such a neat idea. Just don't think I have the talent to do it. I admire you for giving it a try!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Tim0282 said:


> Would you roll the grapes separately, then "stick" them on the vine?
> If so, would you paint them individually before sticking them on?
> Such a neat idea. Just don't think I have the talent to do it. I admire you for giving it a try!


I will just carve them right into place Tim. If I was to roll them into a circle they would be completely 3 dimensional but in a 2 dimensional portrait. They would seem out of place. I'll just carve like the front half of the grape. so you wouldn't see all sides.
And I won't be painting it when I'm done. Well, I'll seal it with primer and then paint it the same colour as the wall. But I won't be highlighting the objects within the painting different colours. I think that would take away from the sculpture itself.


----------



## bmitch

PrecisionTaping said:


> What do you mean out of balance?


 after looking at your reference pics ,i had a idea of what i would do .i should'nt be thinking out loud like that:blink:.hopefully the editings going good,looking forward to end product.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

b said:


> after looking at your reference pics ,i had a idea of what i would do .i should'nt be thinking out loud like that:blink:.hopefully the editings going good,looking forward to end product.


Talking out loud is a good thing man!
It can help me or others. And that's why we're all here.

And I haven't really done much on the editing front just yet.
Im supposed to get the package from Marshalltown tomorrow and after I receive that I'll take some pics and video of it and start adding it all together. :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

what's Marshalltown have to do with this?? I hope it's not stilts !!:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> what's Marshalltown have to do with this?? I hope it's not stilts !!:blink:


Well I haven't made the official announcement yet, I was going to do that shortly. But more or less I'm going to be doing another give away with the release of this video.
Brandon at WallTools was nice enough to pull some strings and have Marshalltown sponsor our contest give away and provide me with a tool package that I hand picked suited for sculpting. 
So to help encourage fellow DWT members to give sculpting a shot, we'll be giving away a Marshalltown sculpting package! 
The prize package is valued at approximately $250
Big thanks to WallTools and Marshalltown!

All the details to enter the contest will be in the video when uploaded.
As soon as I receive the package tomorrow I'm going to take some pictures to show everyone what the sculpting kit contains.

The YouTube video will be released 1 week early exclusively on DWT so that members will have a chance to comment. It will be kept unlisted on YouTube for the first week. After the first week is over the video will then be released to the general public. However, as I said, DWT members will have a chance to comment and enter the contest before the general public does. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins

PrecisionTaping said:


> What do you mean out of balance?


I got the impression he was using an artistic compositional reference.

Like the term 'negative space'.

I could be wrong, but since it's only typing I feel like taking the risk :laughing:


----------



## moore

oops...:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

SlimPickins said:


> I got the impression he was using an artistic compositional reference.
> 
> Like the term 'negative space'.
> 
> I could be wrong, but since it's only typing I feel like taking the risk :laughing:


Ya, I sort of understood what he meant but was hoping he would elaborate a bit. But I think I understand. Would have just liked to know how he would have done it.



moore said:


> oops...:blink:


:lol: oh, also, Moore is excluded from the contest for poking fun of Marshalltown's stilts :laughing:


----------



## bmitch

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya, I sort of understood what he meant but was hoping he would elaborate a bit. But I think I understand. Would have just liked to know how he would have done it.
> with the use of the vines,i would'nt follow any contours of the archway,i,'d spread it out ,ex.high oneside,dropping down on the other away from opening.bottle wine and glasses in their own space,no focal point keeps you looking around for the rest of it.


----------



## SlimPickins

Two years ago I helped some friends fix up a house they had bought from a shady builder/"interior artist".

The wine nook had glass grape clusters embedded in the wall, with little plastic leaves stuck all over the place in a god-awful texture.

It was nas-tay.

Just because you _can _do something doesn't always mean you should:no::yes:

Not that this has anything at all to do with any of these posts.

The best part of that job was the two 12" PVC columns wrapped in wrinkled tissue paper and speckled with gold paint.....it was fun tearing those things down. It was tough convincing the recycled building products store to take them (the guy called them the biggest firecrackers he'd ever seen:laughing


----------



## bmitch

thats just to funny,slim.you're so right.sometimes people can go way,way over the top of tastefull.people might have been saying similar remarks to my earlier sculptures out in alberta,i hope not.i practiced on alot homes out there before i moved east.lol


----------



## SlimPickins

b said:


> thats just to funny,slim.you're so right.sometimes people can go way,way over the top of tastefull.people might have been saying similar remarks to my earlier sculptures out in alberta,i hope not.i practiced on alot homes out there before i moved east.lol


You'll like this then...the wet bar downstairs in the same house had random Harley Davidson medallions inlaid with the tile on the countertop:laughing:

I'm sure your sculptures weren't even half as bad as the stuff this lady did:yes:


----------



## bmitch

SlimPickins said:


> You'll like this then...the wet bar downstairs in the same house had random Harley Davidson medallions inlaid with the tile on the countertop:laughing:
> 
> I'm sure your sculptures weren't even half as bad as the stuff this lady did:yes:


 what ,no beer caps.yes there is some sculptures i did in the mid 90's that i now don't want to admit to having done.3000 miles away not much i can do about it now.


----------



## bmitch

just wondering whats going on with the sculpture video we were expecting.


----------



## bmitch

should have worded this differently,sorry pt,hows the editing going?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

b said:


> should have worded this differently,sorry pt,hows the editing going?


Let me word it differently for you Bmitch, you half to know how to talk to these young bucks these days:yes:








MOOSE BOY !!!!!!








Get up off your butt, and away from your play station 3, your call of duty (modern warfare) can wait.








60 gigs is a lot of film to go through, so no pussy footing around. get your arse in gear. Don't worry about going out to trap beaver this weekend. Getting rejected over and over, will only get you depressed, and keep you from working on the vids:whistling2:

And remember, post the video in a new thread.

There you go mitch, we should see some action now


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Crap! Sorry guys. We've just been swamped with work these last few weeks. I've been working late allot.
I actually just started editing today. Shouldn't be long now.
My audio guy took forever to make me a song. I wasn't too happy about that. I like to edit with the music already made so I can sort of edit them together. So the video feels like it flows a little nicer.
I just got the song late last night. So now the editing process is well on it's way. Shouldn't be long now guys.


----------



## moore

I will take up for Moose boy this time...He has not lit the board up in the last few days ...so my guess was ...he was busy with B mitchs vid...


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> I will take up for Moose boy this time...He has not lit the board up in the last few days ...so my guess was ...he was busy with B mitchs vid...


Ya, sorry guys. I have been around, just checking in, not commenting much. Been really tired and busy. Working late. But like I said, the video is well on it's way, I got the song at like 1am this morning and started working on the video for a few hours. Got 3 hrs sleep then woke up to go to work again. 
It's mostly my audio guy who's slowed the process down. More or less put me behind 2 weeks. He's been really busy too, I had to pay him in advance just to get him to work on my song! But he got it done. So it shouldn't be long now.

I more or less have just been watching the boards, watching what everyone's been talking about.
If there's a question asked in my general direction I will reply right away if I can. Just been busy. Sorry for my absence....Or your welcome, depending on your feelings about me :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> I more or less have just been watching the boards, watching what everyone's been talking about.
> If there's a question asked in my general direction I will reply right away if I can.


QUESTIONS ??????????









So when do you think you will get the sculpture vid done??

When will you get our Moose video, Moose boy ??

Is your mother single, or any of your Aunts, if so, skip Moose video, do Cougar video instead:whistling2: 

Has the snow melted where you live yet????

Been out on any dates lately???

Did you get your topper on your truck yet ??

have you ever thought about owning a sheep...... to be a pet

Can you see the northern lights from your house???

Did you get your bazooka back together yet,,,, the one you tore apart??

What are the top 10 things you have learned from drywall talk, to aid you at work??

Do you think the rumours are true, about what the Kiwi's do to their sheep???

Who's going to win the stanley cup???

What's the next taping tool you want to buy???

Do you think your a better drywaller, or taper???

Are there any DWT members, you would like to


----------



## betterdrywall

I want to take some shoe's put them on a pole and dip them in mud and run them all over the walls and cielings! I think it would look cool! Be a great texture finish for a basketball players house!


----------



## betterdrywall

Dayum 2buck,, you forgot to ask him which is better????,,, Mesh or Paper


----------



## PrecisionTaping

*So when do you think you will get the sculpture vid done??*

By next Friday for sure.
Editing as we speak.









*When will you get our Moose video, Moose boy ??*

I saw one the other day! I even tried chasing it, but by the time I got my video camera out for you guys it was too late.

*Is your mother single, or any of your Aunts, if so, skip Moose video, do Cougar video instead? *

Mother's still happily married to my father.
Don't know any of my other family. They all live out west. Only my immediate family. Try a cougar bar.

*Has the snow melted where you live yet????*

We're starting to see grass :jester:

*Been out on any dates lately???*

Bmitch visited not long ago :blink::jester:

*Did you get your topper on your truck yet ??*

Yup! Even built a little shelving unit along the back and side to accommodate some of my tools.















*have you ever thought about owning a sheep...... to be a pet*

Does it have to be alive? Because I did see this at my local building store the other day















*Can you see the northern lights from your house???*
Front yard. Mid april















*Did you get your bazooka back together yet,,,, the one you tore apart??*

Nope. I stare at the parts on my desk everyday though.

*What are the top 10 things you have learned from drywall talk, to aid you at work??
*
In order of importance. (One being the most important)
10. Use 220Gritt for power sander. 
9. Mudset Vinyl Beads. Never used them before Joe sent me them.
8. Mud Max. Also never used any until Joe sent me some.
7. 10% off from WallTools.com :thumbsup:
6. Homax Banjo
5. Hardened Automatic Taper by Columbia.
4. Flusher first, then finish with Angle Head, saves allot of sanding.
3. Double Boxing, Tracing. Saves so much time!
2. There are allot faster ways of taping than just a compound tube.
1. Maple Cinnamon French Toast Bacon Breakfast Sandwich! :thumbup: 

*Do you think the rumours are true, about what the Kiwi's do to their sheep???*

What rumours!? I thought that stuff was all real?

*Who's going to win the stanley cup???*

Who's Stanley?

*What's the next taping tool you want to buy???*

I know you said Taping Tool, but I pretty well already have everything I could ever need in the world of taping...
I don't really need anything...
Drywall however, I just got this in the mail yesterday!
Used it all day today and it's awesome!!








*Do you think your a better drywaller, or taper???*

I'm good at everything I do!
Not boasting, just saying, I care about any product I put out. So I take the time to be good. Quality over quantity.
We also paint, do stucco, steel stud framing & drop ceilings.
That's just what my business does.
I will sometimes take on general contracting jobs if the conditions are right and they don't interfere with my regular clientèle.
I've built two houses for clients, start to finish.

But if I had to choose between board and tape I'd say I'm a better taper. Only because I find there's allot more involved in taping.
Pretty well anybody can drywall, or at least think they know how too.
Not everyone can tape.

*Are there any DWT members, you would like to strangle?*
There's this one guy....2buckcanuck? Ever hear of em? He asks too many questions...


*EDIT*
Additional Question.



betterdrywall said:


> Dayum 2buck,, you forgot to ask him which is better????,,, Mesh or Paper


PAPER!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

:thumbup:
your a good sport Moose boy







:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Ran across this guy on Youtube. He does some pretty cool wall sculptures.:thumbup:


----------



## Trim-Tex

Very creative sculpture in the showroom at Shoemaker Drywall Supply in Calgary, AB










Join our Trim-Tex FaceBook page to see more of this artists work.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Did you check out B,Mitch's video Joe?


----------



## Trim-Tex

B Mitch. Impressive, talented, dedicated, artist, WOW he does kick @ss sculptures


----------



## Trim-Tex

BTW nice video!


----------



## bmitch

Sir Mixalot said:


> Ran across this guy on Youtube. He does some pretty cool wall sculptures.:thumbup:
> What A Relief : A new concept in sculpting - YouTube


 this fella does some very nice work.ichecked out his website a few years ago.it was interesting to see his interveiw,whats funny about this is i pitch my work using the same lines.myartisticdrywall.ca ,my site has been up for over 10 yrs. ,we both use similar narative descript of what we're doing.thanks for posting.


----------



## bmitch

Trim-Tex said:


> Very creative sculpture in the showroom at Shoemaker Drywall Supply in Calgary, AB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join our Trim-Tex FaceBook page to see more of this artists work.


 wow,thats some really nice work.


----------



## SlimPickins

2buckcanuck said:


> Let me word it differently for you Bmitch, you half to know how to talk to these young bucks these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOOSE BOY !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get up off your butt, and away from your play station 3, your call of duty (modern warfare) can wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60 gigs is a lot of film to go through, so no pussy footing around. get your arse in gear. Don't worry about going out to trap beaver this weekend. Getting rejected over and over, will only get you depressed, and keep you from working on the vids
> 
> And remember, post the video in a new thread.
> 
> There you go mitch, we should see some action now


IT WORKED!!:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

SlimPickins said:


> IT WORKED!!:thumbsup:


I was waiting on the music!! lol!
It was out of my control.
My audio guy was super busy.


----------



## bmitch

pt.the results were well worth the wait.wondering if anyone's had any time to exsperiment with sculpture work yet.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

b said:


> pt.the results were well worth the wait.wondering if anyone's had any time to exsperiment with sculpture work yet.


I still haven't had a chance. We've been just swamped with work.
Haven't had a day off since I've seen you Bernie.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Here's a wave sculpture I did. :blush:


----------



## bmitch

this is cool,you've expanded to full 3 dim.i was wondering when we'd be seeing some more of your work.will you be painting the surf as in your other work?


----------



## Sir Mixalot

b said:


> this is cool,you've expanded to full 3 dim.i was wondering when we'd be seeing some more of your work.will you be painting the surf as in your other work?


Thanks B.
Yes. Here's that wave after it was painted.


----------



## bmitch

looks good paul.what would it look like with 2 dim. image behind it ex:lighthouse,sailboat


----------



## bmitch

i was on your website,really good work on wall murals.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Did my first art show last weekend. 
I had the nicest walls out of all of the other artists. :laughing:


----------



## bmitch

really like the surf action.particularly the orange one in the back.you'll need to ignore my earlier post : lighthouse,sailboat.they stand alone well by themselves.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

That's awesome Paul! I dig it!!
Well done man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Banakaz

This is my very first attempt at drywall sculpture. Any comments wills be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Banakaz said:


> This is my very first attempt at drywall sculpture. Any comments wills be greatly appreciated.


That casting looks great.


----------



## bmitch

thats a great start to doing this type of work.look forward to seeing what you do with future pieces.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Looks Great:thumbsup:

But in keeping with some of our themes with Drywall talk, I felt it needed a few sheep added to the picture

Now your picture rocks:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr

Banakaz said:


> This is my very first attempt at drywall sculpture. Any comments wills be greatly appreciated.


I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Banakaz said:


> This is my very first attempt at drywall sculpture. Any comments wills be greatly appreciated.


Very cool. :thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Just wanted to thank everyone who watched the Drywall Art Sculpture video! It just hit 20,000 views!
Thanks to everyone for watching it, everyone involved and big thanks again to Bernie Mitchell for his amazing work and talent!


----------



## bmitch




----------



## bmitch




----------



## bmitch

fireplace i finished last week.1\2" trim tex reveal,steel stud, cement board,drywall.i'm applying this reveal on a larger scale on a home i start next month.looking forward to playing with this idea i have in mind.


----------



## mld

Pure class Bernie! The simple and elegant lines go beyond mere drywall art and create elegance. In this case less is way more!! Keep it up!:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr

Well done Bernie ! :thumbup: Nice to see someone else stricken by Trim-Tex disease.


----------



## Kiwiman

Very nice Bernie, you don't see anything like that down my way, do H/o's ask for it or do you suggest it to them?


----------



## moore

You are an artist Bernie ...:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## bmitch

Kiwiman said:


> Very nice Bernie, you don't see anything like that down my way, do H/o's ask for it or do you suggest it to them?


 for the most part h/o never know what they want,i keep a good portfolio of past jobs which helps me profile materials and design ideas.it really he lps to sell new ideas much easier.


----------



## bmitch

the great thing about working in this industry now,is the huge product lines available to us to really trick out a job, thanks to comp. like trim tex.


----------



## Philma Crevices

That looks like a Fry riglet type reveal? Much cheaper going vinyl :yes:


----------



## Philma Crevices

b said:


> for the most part h/o never know what they want,i keep a good portfolio of past jobs which helps me profile materials and design ideas.it really he lps to sell new ideas much easier.


I might have to steal some of those pics! :whistling2:


----------



## gotmud

I went back through this thread looking at the sculptures you have done and now looking at this Trim-Tex art is simply amazing. I wish I had 1/4 of your talent. I can't see my area supporting that kind of work though? Maybe if enough people seen it? It makes me want to go get out some scrap drywall pieces and start practicing!


----------



## icerock drywall

if I could do this ..I dont know anyone who would want it or pay me...I would have a hard time selling that. it dose look sweetness


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Looks Great Bernie! :clap:


----------



## bmitch

i was reading your comments on the sculpture vid paul.are these pallet knives worth investing in.they had a ridged look to them,or are they more flexable than they appear.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Ornate pedestal.


----------



## Mountain Man

That looks really awesome brightstar!! Plaster mold??


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Mountain Man said:


> That looks really awesome brightstar!! Plaster mold??


Concrete & plaster mold. It's a 1 piece latex, 3 part mother mold. It turns$20 of concrete into a $125 pedestal.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

b said:


> i was reading your comments on the sculpture vid paul.are these pallet knives worth investing in.they had a ridged look to them,or are they more flexable than they appear.


Yeah Bernie. I like them a lot. 
I use them to apply the mud and also to carve the mud too. :thumbup:


----------



## DN Interiors

*-*

So I watched the video again today, seen in the comments that Precision Taping has announced there's a new video in the works?

Can't wait to see it!

And Bernie your going to be releasing tutorials? Spilling all the secrets?

While exciting, it would also be a shame to see something so rare and special as this get splattered everywhere into mainstream by a bunch of snotty art youtubers who will no doubtedly pump out their own tutorials in mass until all its original appeal is lost and nobody cares about it anymore.

You know how they only release a small fraction of diamonds that are mined into the market? Same concept here, when you have something amazing in your possession, hold it tight. Keep it rare, keep it special.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bmitch

I'm really anxious to see this second video completed.I know Brian got some great footage on this one.I wasn't working very quickly the first weekend he travelled down here so he needed to make a second trip.5 hr trip each way for him.He has a lot of footage to edit for this video.He's also editing some tutorial footage for me.When this thread was started the intent was to share this work with other skilled finishers.


----------



## moore

b said:


> I'm really anxious to see this second video completed.I know Brian got some great footage on this one.I wasn't working very quickly the first weekend he travelled down here so he needed to make a second trip.5 hr trip each way for him.He has a lot of footage to edit for this video.He's also editing some tutorial footage for me.When this thread was started the intent was to share this work with other skilled finishers.


Thank you for sharing Bernie ! :thumbsup: Your work Is amazing !


----------



## robertr

*b,mitch*

Mitch Your work amazing me !!!! Your are truly artist. 
Please share with me, what you are adding to the compound ????


----------



## bmitch

It's about a 50 50 combo of sheet rock 90 and regular drywall mud.


----------



## Contractor Joe

Tim0282 said:


> Wow!! Wow!! Wow!! You are good!
> There is a guy in my area that does this. Amazing!
> He did a wall in a factory that builds heavy metal buildings of all the pieces they have ever made. It is something like sixty feet long. Very nice, but you are better!! I am partial to outdoor scenes. Man I wish I had a taste of your talent! You are goooodddd! Did I already say, WOW?! Very nice


Seriously I've never seen such incredible drywall work before, SUPER UNIQUE and awesome!


----------



## robertr

How I provide for cracking ??? I used joint compound with hot mud. The sculpting is fun since I am naturally artistic but next day I want to add more stuff and I see is already start cracking. 
It's what your suggestion ?? Help


----------



## bmitch

What kind of hot mud are you using.


----------

